# 3. wiesbadener bierathlon



## kimpel (15. Februar 2006)

unter der annahme das ich wahrscheinlich geteert und gefedert werde und mir wahrscheinlich jeglich teilnahme an touren & rennen rund um und im rhein-main gebiet verweigert werden  möchte ich euch doch auf den dritten offiziellen wiesbadener bierathlon aufmerksam machen (ich bin der link zu den informationen) , eine "sportliche veranstaltung" der anderen art.


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Februar 2006)

Der Schuh ist alt. Das haben wir damals schon bei der ABI Fahrt gemacht. Nannte sich Gutenbier Halbmarathon - weil wir kamen von der wahren Rheinseite (Mainz rulez). Sprintwertung am Anfang mit gelben Trikot für schnellsten Ex-Suff. 21 x 0,3 Bier pro Person, weil Halbmarathon ja auch 21 km sind. Aber viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (18. Februar 2006)

ist mir schon bewusst das ein bierathlon, niermarathon, kastenlauf, wie auch immmer schon länger bekannt ist, ist ja auch der dritte (aber erste hochoffizielle) wiesbadener und ich wollte das lokalforum hier nur auf diese "alternative sportveranstltung" aufmerksam machen (bei dem der spass und nicht das gewinnen und/oder komasaufen im vordergrund steht)


----------

